# hp 1801 microcode update error



## olderndirt

May not be the correct place and the last word in the title could easily be 'terror'.  My little saga of installing another drive has met roadblock(s) - see title above.  I've downloaded what may a corrective patch (bios?) from the HP site.  Haven't been able to install it yet because of this other wrinkle.  When attempting to boot XP, I'm getting this - WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/CONFIG/SYSTEM is missing or corrupt.  Unfortunately this is all happening with the one XP drive that Microsoft likes.  The other, from an Ebay refurb, has a questionable lineage (no five group code) but that's the one I was planning to clean for use as a slave.  With that drive, there's no boot without the code and with the other, no corrective patch 'til I can boot.    Any thoughts/comments appreciated.


----------



## pies

Are you using a legal version of xp, with a legal product key?
Second on the computer with the missing corupt file you need to use an xp disk and do a repair.


----------



## olderndirt

In answer to the first question, I'd have to say no.  Microsoft was quite adamant about that.  Buying on Ebay is strictly 'caveat emptor'.  About the corrupt file - there's a problem progressing beyond the corruption.  My attempts to create an 'Automated System Repair' disk have been unsuccessful though I do have an XP disk that came with the computer in question.  It gives me a boot from the CD but only takes me to where I need the ASR disk.


----------

